# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Vivofit, fitness tracker, Garmin Ltd., Schaffhausen, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Garmin Ltd.

Home page - buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/539963

----------


## Airicist

Garmin Vivofit | Fly or Die 

 Published on May 14, 2014




> Garmin, best known for it's GPS devices, has also moved into the wearables arena recently. The vivofit fitness band is a combo watch, step counter, heart rate monitor, calorie and sleep tracker. It syncs wirelessly to the Garmin Connect app and has a yearlong battery. With a bunch of other players already in the marketplace, can Garmin dig a niche?

----------


## Airicist

Garmin Vivofit a fitness tracker with super-long battery life 

 Published on May 19, 2014




> A full year with no recharge sound good? The Vivofit's also shower-friendly and has its own watch display. Perfect vacation fitness band? Perhaps.

----------


## Airicist

Garmin vivofit 2: Get Up and Get Moving 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Get up and get moving with vivofit 2. It’s the only activity tracker with a 1+ year battery life, backlit display and move bar with audible alerts that reminds you when you’ve been inactive. vivofit 2 provides a daily step goal and shows your steps, calories, distance and time of day on its easy-to-read display.

----------


## Airicist

The Garmin Vivofit 2 never needs to be charged

Published on Jun 4, 2015




> No dongles or USB cables needed for this tracker. CNET's Dan Graziano gives you a first look at the Garmin's Vivofit 2.

----------

